# Garage Floor Paint and Painting Bricks White?



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey everyone.

Has anyone has experience of painting their own concrete garage flooring? If so which is best stuff to get? 

I've heard the two pack epoxy stuff is the best? Anyone got a photo of their DIY epoxy floor?

Also wanting to paint my walls white to help with lighting and making the garage look better. Has anyone done this? Just trying to imagine what it will look like, anyone care to show a photo of their garage with white walls?


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

No pics sorry but regalpaint.co.uk great for floor paints - went for single pack myself as didn’t need anything too heavy duty. Dulux weathershield or Sandtex for the walls

Roy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Cheapest emulsion you can find as will take loads of coats!

And the floor paint is Wilkos own. If you're putting a car in the hot tyres life the paint so I've put some carpet runners down.

I redo it every year. Takes a couple of hours and a tin of paint

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

not the best pic

walls (as above) any emulsion - the thicker the better as my garage is breeze block and its a right PITA to get into the holes.

I even tried thinner paint and a sprayer.....nope - thick and roller worked best

Floor is Screwfix Leyland. The heavy traffic areas are worn (been down 8yr or so). 

I imagine 2pack is best if your floor is clean and you have the time.

Howver if your floor doesnt hav ea DPC, then i think you are on a hiding to nothing


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

When I had a garage, I used PVA glue watered down. First coat was quite watery as the concrete floor sucked it up. Second coat was stronger. The pot of PVA had the dilution ratios on the back.
Walls, like the others, just used leftover emulsion.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Dulux Exterior Weathershield on the inside of my garage walls.

Still looking good after 6 years


----------



## JimLethbridge (Feb 5, 2019)

for the walls, i had a mix of brick and breezeblock. massively watered down milky wash for the first coat, don;t worry about it being messy just slap it on to absorb and provide a bit of a primer layer. then 1 or 2 coats of the cheapest emulsion you can find should do the trick nicely. if you've got any damp spots though, get them sorted first. a couple of air bricks and a vent or two will help and make sure the roof is watertight.

then you may need to top up say every 3 or 4 years with a fresh coat.


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

For the floor I used this stuff, did a couple of coats, gave it plenty of drying time before putting stuff on it:

https://www.paintmaster.co.uk/floor...alers/polyurethane-floor-paint-greys-p-33.php


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

I used screwfix Leyland for the floor as well. Nothing but foot traffic so no need for expensive 2 pack.

Walls are exterior masonry paint. £5 for 10l from most diy shops. Masonry paint will allow the brick work to breath as well as give better coverage.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Watco two part epoxy non-slip safety floor paint, its chemical resistant & Anti bacterial, I painted mine with it 10 years ago and it's fantastic. Not cheap but well worth it.

After wasting my time and money with other types floor paints. Just Dulux trade emulsion on the walls


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

I painted my walls (standard engineering bricks) with white Dulux smooth masonry paint.. Ideally needs two coats..


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

grunty-motor said:


> not the best pic
> 
> walls (as above) any emulsion - the thicker the better as my garage is breeze block and its a right PITA to get into the holes.
> 
> ...


What are you using to hang your PW gun?


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Just hooks I found in B&Q

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab W19 (May 17, 2017)

Dont know about the floor but for the walls you want a proper external masonary wall paint.

best bet is to go to a proper dulux trade paint store, the paint (Dulux/Armstead) is more expensive but it will go further and require less coats for a better finish. cheaper alternatives are just false economy.

It need to be proper trade paint not fakey "trade" labelled stuff out of B&Q.

https://www.duluxdecoratorcentre.co.uk/product/paint/exterior-paints/masonry-paint/?count=12

they also deliver.


----------



## snrbrtsn (May 27, 2015)

Whilst a slightly dearer option 
I recently repainted garage walls with three coats of std white emulsion, albeit the previous coats were painstakingly done with masonary paint 
I looked at using residual paint from previous efforts on floor and looked again at floor paints , though all required a long set time, which for me was undesirable 
After much research on flooring I opted for rubber penny floor ex the well known auction site, I then went onto plastic cladding the back wall and roof!

https://i.imgur.com/rYVRQzb.jpg


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Rab W19 said:


> Dont know about the floor but for the walls you want a proper external masonary wall paint.
> 
> best bet is to go to a proper dulux trade paint store, the paint (Dulux/Armstead) is more expensive but it will go further and require less coats for a better finish. cheaper alternatives are just false economy.
> 
> ...


Did my garage walls (detached garage) with 2 coats of white emulsion in 2011 when I had the roof replaced. Still looks fine.

Re the floor, I managed to buy 5 x 2.5 Ltrs of floor paint via eBay for £18, the floor's in need of doing again, but I still have 2 tins unopened!


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

I used sandex masonry paint and tiled the floor with ecotile...


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm looking for a simple sealer for the threshold area of flooring as bonding a weather strip soon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01II2JZP2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Any suggestions?

If it will work in the cold and damp all the better


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Blue Al said:


> I'm looking for a simple sealer for the threshold area of flooring as bonding a weather strip soon
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01II2JZP2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


I bought this one from Toolstation yesterday, delivered and fitted today.
https://www.toolstation.com/stormguard-garage-door-threshold/p27422

£10 dearer but does the job very well indeed. My door is an up and over double garage door approx 14ft wide, 4.4mtrs.

My tip, don't go overboard with the fixing agent. I did zig zag lines but then used CT1 along the edges, big mistake as there was too much sealant and it oozed out and was a pain to sort out.

That one tube just about does the job.

Easy job though.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

+1 for cheap white emulsion for the walls. Mine are brick, I redid them last year (in lockdown for something to do!), after at least 10 years. 

I bought ‘garage floor paint’ via eBay, again quite a few years ago. It lasted very well, but does need doing again now. As has been said above, tyres have lifted it in parts, as have various liquid spillages. When the weather warms up.....


----------

